# New baby black rhom



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

This past weekend I bought a baby black rhom (or at least I hope it is







) at about 2 inches from azthakid. I threw it in a 10 gallon tank for now until I move into my new place. As soon as I put it in my tank it attacked some feeders I had in the tank. It ripped 2 big goldfish to shreds within a night. It is the most aggressive little critter Ive seen as it attacks my finger through the glass. It is truly a cool fish. I call him Vader.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Congrats, X! Seems like you got a very cool pick-up.
I like his name: the epithomy (sp?) of evil...
















Can you post some pics (don't forget his victims







)


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Cool...can you post any pics?


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Cool, great find! glad you like him, and glad to see that he is a good easy going fish and ate on hte frist day








Congrats!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I will as soon as i get home.


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

Trust me its a rhom i can eve ntell you what kind it is. Its a high back from peru just in case you were wondering. It came from peru. It is mean i will be getting more soon and i will be getting a import license this summer with the money i get from my job i will import fish. Nop iranhas though at first. I will ahve to sendm y package to BWI if i want to get piranhas i mgiht get soem a few times. Have funn with your new rhom.


----------



## CHUD (Jan 4, 2003)

nice find dude







I want you to be one of the pioneers to raise a baby rhom to a fully grown adult.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Lol, thats what I hope to do, keep it until it gets quite large....it will rule to watch it grow.....slowly. :smile:


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

you wil be waiting a very long time, but if you are patient I will bet you will be highly rewarded


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Congrats Xenon.. Hope you keep the patience.. its gonna be a looooooong and slooooooow journey!!

I get first dibbz when AZ gets his license to get Ps!!!


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

Sweet stuff, glad to see you are a happy man


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Congratulations X


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

Congrats







, The 10 gallon will be okay for a short, I am planning on getting a rhom down the road.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I got the rhom with full expectations that I would never see it grow large. For some reason I am liking the smaller fish better. I like the little bugger. I am getitng a 55 gallon this weekend that I am going to divide for him so he has a lot of room to swim around.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Xenon said:


> I got the rhom with full expectations that I would never see it grow large. For some reason I am liking the smaller fish better. I like the little bugger. I am getitng a 55 gallon this weekend that I am going to divide for him so he has a lot of room to swim around.


 hey Xeon, how much room do they need? I was thinking last night if i ever wanted one i could make a overflow into a rhom tank for him off the oter tank i am building.
Oh yea, i start building soon!


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

cool sounds like your happy







maybe he will be staring in a video in the near future


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

He will not be big enough anytime soon to star in a video of his own. Currently I have him in a 10g feeder tank while I wait to move out.


----------



## RHOM (Jan 28, 2003)

nice good call hope he grow to be a mean f*cker


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Contrats Xenon, I do like them when they are smaller also. I think it would be cool if there was a pygo that only got 3-5", you could have a sh*t load in a large tank.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Well, you already have some pics of Vader?


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

I will not be importing piranhas until probably late summer and it will only be a few tiems when i do so since i have to drive to DC to gethem since i live in VA. The closet airport to me is Releigh Durhum and they are illegal there as well so i ahev to drive 4 hours to get the piranhas in. I will be trying to get tigrinus and stingrays as well as maybe some small arapiama. I mgith leave the piranha selling to ron he has very nice fish. Thats where i gotall of mine from except a rhom.


----------



## 123 (Feb 26, 2003)

nice show some pics of him


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

i also have a 2" rhom. hes in a 65 gal. he kicks serious bumb....


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Thats cool Xenon. Post some pics later.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

Xenon said:


> This past weekend I bought a baby black rhom (or at least I hope it is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 you convinced me to get a tiny rhom too, I was considering it, but wasn't sure. I added it to my order a couple hours before the ship date. cute little suckers arn't they.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I will psot pics when my digi camera gets fixed.


----------

